# TRAFFIC CAR CLUB ANNUAL PICNIC



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

:biggrin: *TRAFFIC CAR CLUB WANTS TO INVITE ALL CAR CLUBS AND RIDERS TO COME JOIN US FOR OUR ANNUAL PICNIC. THE PICNIC WILL BE ON SUNDAY APRIL 26TH AT BONELLI PARK IN POMONA/SAN DIMAS. SHOW UP EARLY TO GET A GOOD SPOT. HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE OUT THERE, BRING THE FAMILY THIS SHOULD BE GOOD DAY OUT IN THE SUN. THERE WILL BE PLENTY OF FOOD AND DRINKS, EVERYTHING WILL BE PROVIDED BY TRAFFIC CAR CLUB! *  :thumbsup:


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

HELL YEAH! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: LET'S HIT THE STREET SO WE CAN EAT!


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:0


----------



## Phantom Cruiser (Dec 18, 2008)

SOUNDS GOOD! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

You know Gangs To Grace will be there!!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

posted


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

CHERRY 64 WILL BE IN THE HOUSE FO SHO (GOD WILLING)


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Dec 18 2008, 08:41 AM~12464451
> *CHERRY 64 WILL BE IN THE HOUSE FO SHO (GOD WILLING)
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Dec 17 2008, 06:18 PM~12458964
> *:biggrin: TRAFFIC CAR CLUB WANTS TO INVITE ALL CAR CLUBS AND RIDERS TO COME JOIN US FOR OUR ANNUAL  PICNIC.  THE PICNIC WILL BE ON SUNDAY APRIL 26TH AT BONELLI PARK IN POMONA/SAN DIMAS.  SHOW UP EARLY TO GET A GOOD SPOT. HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE OUT THERE, BRING THE FAMILY THIS SHOULD BE GOOD DAY OUT IN THE SUN. THERE WILL BE PLENTY OF FOOD AND DRINKS, EVERYTHING WILL BE PROVIDED BY TRAFFIC CAR CLUB!    :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

CLASSIC STYLE WILL BE THERE!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

IT WAS NICE WHEN WE WENT BACK IN MAY IT WAS COLD AND SHIT BUT IT WAS GOOD.... MEMO I HEARD YOUR JOINING ARE CAR CLUB JUST KIDDING WE WILL ROLL OUT TO THE PICNIC TO SUPPORT TRAFFIC C.C. FUCK YEAH!! CLASSIC STYLE#1


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Dec 18 2008, 12:28 PM~12466239
> *IT WAS NICE WHEN WE WENT BACK IN MAY IT WAS COLD AND SHIT BUT IT WAS GOOD.... MEMO I HEARD YOUR JOINING ARE CAR CLUB JUST KIDDING WE  WILL ROLL OUT TO THE PICNIC TO SUPPORT TRAFFIC C.C. FUCK YEAH!! CLASSIC STYLE#1
> *


:0 JUST REMEMBER THERES A PLAQUE WAITING FOR ALL OF YOU GUYS WHEN YOUR READY, STEVEN SAYS HES READY :0 :biggrin:  





















:biggrin: *J/K* BUT SERIOUSLY THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT *CLASSIC STYLE *WE'LL SEE YOU GUYS THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

<span style=\'color:blue\'>THIS IS OUR WAY OF SAYING THANKS TO ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS. WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL OF YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT THAT YOU GIVE TO US. WE HOPE TO MAKE THIS PICNIC A GREAT PICNIC. WE ASK THAT YOU BRING NOTHING BUT YOUR APPETITES. THE ONLY THING WE WILL NOT PROVIDE IS ALCHOHOL. BUT THERE WILL BE PLENTY OF FOOD.AND DRINKS.WE WILL PROBABLY USE BOTH PARKINGS ON THE EAST SHORES. SO TRY TO MAKE IT EARLY FOR A GOOD SPOT.WE HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE.AND THANKS AGAIN FROM THE TRAFFIC FAMILY.</span>


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Dec 18 2008, 11:06 PM~12472427
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>THIS IS OUR WAY OF SAYING THANKS TO ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS. WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL OF YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT THAT YOU GIVE TO US. WE HOPE TO MAKE THIS PICNIC A GREAT PICNIC. WE ASK THAT YOU BRING NOTHING BUT YOUR APPETITES. THE ONLY THING WE WILL NOT PROVIDE IS ALCHOHOL. BUT THERE WILL BE PLENTY OF FOOD.AND DRINKS.WE WILL PROBABLY USE BOTH PARKINGS ON THE EAST SHORES. SO TRY TO MAKE IT EARLY FOR A GOOD SPOT.WE HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE.AND THANKS AGAIN FROM THE TRAFFIC FAMILY.</span>
> *


 :thumbsup:  cool give me direction.............


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Dec 19 2008, 12:25 AM~12472989
> *:thumbsup:   cool give me direction.............
> *


Carlos here's directions from up north Take the 5 fwy south to the 210 fwy east to the 57 fwy north to the 10 fwy east exit fairplex make a left go up to via verde make left and follow the road if you get lost call me at(909) 851-6940 or louie (310)930-6775 or memo (909) 938-1714 :wave:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Dec 19 2008, 01:05 AM~12473204
> *Carlos here's directions from up north Take the 5 fwy south to the 210 fwy east to the 57 fwy south to the 10 fwy east exit fairplex make a left go up to via verde make left and follow the road  if you get lost call me at(909) 851-6940 or louie (310)930-6775 or memo (909) 938-1714 :wave:
> *


FROM THE 57 FREEWAY SOUTH THERE'S AN EXIT VIA VERDE MAKE A LEFT.ENTRANCE TO THE PARK,ITS ALOT FASTER INTO THE PARK..... :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

CONSAFOS CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Dec 19 2008, 12:05 AM~12473204
> * the 57 fwy north</span> to the 10 fwy east exit fairplex make a left go up to via verde make left and follow the road  if you get lost call me at(909) 851-6940 or louie (310)930-6775 or memo (909) 938-1714 :wave:
> *


wouldn't it be the 57 south? it doesn't go any farther than the 210


----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

cant wait for this one good luck :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

Old Memories Websiteposted on our website..good luck


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Dec 17 2008, 06:18 PM~12458964
> *:biggrin: THE PICNIC WILL BE ON SUNDAY APRIL 26TH AT BONELLI PARK IN POMONA/SAN DIMAS. :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:*


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Dec 20 2008, 11:55 AM~12483326
> *CONSAFOS CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE :biggrin:
> *


good looking out ART & CONSAFOS CC
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

Sounds good, PRIDE C.C. will be there  :thumbsup:


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Dec 19 2008, 01:05 AM~12473204
> *Carlos here's directions from up north Take the 5 fwy south to the 210 fwy east to the 57 fwy south to the 10 fwy east exit fairplex make a left go up to via verde make left and follow the road  if you get lost call me at(909) 851-6940 or louie (310)930-6775 or memo (909) 938-1714 :wave:
> *


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

marking my calender already :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Dec 21 2008, 06:40 PM~12492518
> *THE PICNIC WILL BE ON SUNDAY APRIL 26TH AT BONELLI PARK IN POMONA/SAN DIMAS. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

TTT


----------



## sixfourjoe (Jun 26, 2007)

Generations Car Club will be there..........

:thumbsup:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sixfourjoe_@Dec 26 2008, 04:55 PM~12532117
> *Generations Car Club will be there..........
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


GOOD LOOKING OUT GENERATIONS C.C. like MARK SAID bring you just bring your appitite, 
get thier early 

*KIDS BRING YOUR BIKESSSSSSS*


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Dec 18 2008, 08:41 AM~12464451
> *CHERRY 64 WILL BE IN THE HOUSE FO SHO (GOD WILLING)
> *


let me know when your driving thru Fresno so we can caravan up there Trino.


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

TTT


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Dec 26 2008, 11:30 PM~12534925
> *let me know when your driving thru Fresno so we can caravan up there Trino.
> *


I'LL BE WAITING FOR U GUYS IN VISA WITH MONEY GREEN SO WE COULD HAVE A LITTLE CARAVAN :thumbsup:


----------



## CADDY EXTRA (Nov 26, 2008)

YOU KNOW LATIN LIFE WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Dec 27 2008, 10:07 PM~12540965
> *I'LL BE WAITING FOR U GUYS IN VISA WITH MONEY GREEN SO WE COULD HAVE A LITTLE CARAVAN :thumbsup:
> *


ITS SAME ROUTE TO POMONA SWAPMEET. JUST A FEW BLOCKS AWAY FROM IT! 


uffin:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Dec 27 2008, 10:07 PM~12540965
> *I'LL BE WAITING FOR U GUYS IN VISA WITH MONEY GREEN SO WE COULD HAVE A LITTLE CARAVAN :thumbsup:
> *


SOUNDS GOOD COOK.... :thumbsup:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

*WE WILL BE THERE*


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

SIZE=14]CONTAGIOUS [/SIZE]WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

ROLLERZ SOUTH COUNTY WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT! :biggrin:


----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)

And you know ........ we will be there!


----------



## way of life LA (Dec 1, 2008)

WE WILL B THERE


----------



## way of life LA (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

ILL BE THERE SUPPORTING AN OG POMONA CLUB, I HOPE TO HAVE MY RAG DUECE DONE BY THEN, NO BETTER PLACE TO BRING IT OUT THAN IN POMONA


----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

i gonig to try to make this one


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLER13+Dec 29 2008, 10:29 AM~12550875-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HOPE you make it it will be off the hook!!!!!!!!


Thanks for all of your support


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

*TRAFFIC CAR CLUB WANTS TO INVITE ALL CAR CLUBS AND RIDERS TO COME JOIN US FOR OUR ANNUAL PICNIC. THE PICNIC WILL BE ON SUNDAY APRIL 26TH AT BONELLI PARK IN POMONA/SAN DIMAS. SHOW UP EARLY TO GET A GOOD SPOT. HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE OUT THERE, BRING THE FAMILY THIS SHOULD BE GOOD DAY OUT IN THE SUN. THERE WILL BE PLENTY OF FOOD AND DRINKS, EVERYTHING WILL BE PROVIDED BY TRAFFIC CAR CLUB! *:thumbsup:


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

_TTT!_ :thumbsup: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

nice! :biggrin:


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADDY EXTRA_@Dec 27 2008, 11:11 PM~12540983
> *YOU KNOW LATIN LIFE WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## GMCTROCA (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NOW WHAT!_@Jan 6 2009, 01:45 PM~12622887
> *:uh:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


 *Yeah I said it. If it quacks like a duck and walks like a duck. It's a duck! If you talk stupid and act stupid then you are stupid! And if your always talking sh*t then you are sh*t! So check yoself befo you wreck yo self!*[/SIZE]*JUST QUOTING YOUR SIGNITURE <I SEE YOUR LIVING IT,*


----------



## CADDY EXTRA (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GMCTROCA_@Jan 6 2009, 01:58 PM~12623626
> *Yeah I said it. If it quacks like a duck and walks like a duck. It's a duck! If you talk stupid and act stupid then you are stupid! And if your always talking sh*t then you are sh*t! So check yoself befo you wreck yo self![/SIZE]JUST QUOTING YOUR SIGNITURE <I SEE YOUR LIVING  IT,
> *



 NOW WHAT GOT BURNED :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Jan 6 2009, 06:51 PM~12625908
> *
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


*TRAFFIC CAR CLUB WANTS TO INVITE ALL CAR CLUBS AND RIDERS TO COME JOIN US FOR OUR ANNUAL PICNIC. THE PICNIC WILL BE ON SUNDAY APRIL 26TH AT BONELLI PARK IN POMONA/SAN DIMAS. SHOW UP EARLY TO GET A GOOD SPOT. HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE OUT THERE, BRING THE FAMILY THIS SHOULD BE GOOD DAY OUT IN THE SUN. THERE WILL BE PLENTY OF FOOD AND DRINKS, EVERYTHING WILL BE PROVIDED BY TRAFFIC CAR CLUB! *


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

WHATS UP BIG "TRAFFIC" DA "TOGETHER C.C." WILL BE HAVING DA 2ND ANNUAL "PICO RIVERA CUSTOM CAR SHOW & LIVE BAND" ON MARCH 29, 2009! & ALSO A MOVE IN TIME ON "SATURDAY!!!!!!" LOOK OUT 4 FLYER SOON!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHICO WAACHA C.C (Nov 20, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Jan 8 2009, 04:22 PM~12645163
> *:thumbsup:
> *


THANX for the support Aztec pride TOGETHER C.C. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHICO WAACHA C.C_@Jan 7 2009, 07:07 PM~12637157
> *:thumbsup:
> *



THANKS FOR THE support WAACHA C.C.


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

COME JOIN US AT OUR SHOW:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

HOPPO'S HYDRAULICS WOULD LIKE TO INVITE ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS FOR A AFTERNOON CRUISE IN THE CITY OF ONTARIO CALIFORNIA ON THE 24TH OF THIS MONTH. ROLE IN TIME IS 12PM TO 3PM, THIS IS A FREE EVENT SO COME AND KICK BACK AND RELAX.
HOPPOS
11195 S Central Ave.
Ontario, CA 91762
909-923-5553
LETS OPEN HIS NEW LOCATION WITH A BANG!!!!







:biggrin:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADDY EXTRA_@Dec 27 2008, 10:11 PM~12540983
> *YOU KNOW LATIN LIFE WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT
> 
> 
> ...


good looking out Latin Life


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

This picnic is going to be Hella good.  :wave:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

car hop
$50 buy in 
winner takes trophie, cash prize & the respect


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE_@Jan 16 2009, 11:01 PM~12729794
> *:biggrin:
> *


BBQ TIME 4 U & Eric


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

:biggrin: T :biggrin: T :biggrin: T :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

It gonna be packed, especially after the swapmeet!!!

G2G looking forward to this picnic!!!


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

OLDIES CC. S.G.V. WILL BE THERE!!!!!!  :thumbsup: :werd:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Jan 19 2009, 11:02 PM~12756533
> *OLDIES CC. S.G.V. WILL BE THERE!!!!!!   :thumbsup:  :werd:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

living the low life should be coming to our picnic in april 26, so hopefully everyone can come early and get a good spot. and just remember just bring your appetites. :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jan 19 2009, 11:28 PM~12756807
> *living the low life should be coming to our picnic in april 26, so hopefully everyone can come early and get a good spot. and just remember just bring your appetites. :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


whats early :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Jan 19 2009, 11:52 PM~12756985
> *whats early  :biggrin:
> *


ABOUT 7:30 AM CARLOS SHOULD BE GOOD :wave:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jan 19 2009, 11:58 PM~12757022
> *ABOUT 7:30 AM  CARLOS SHOULD BE GOOD :wave:
> *


SOUNDS GOOD I LET THE FEELAS KNOW NOT TO DRINK TO MUCH THE NIGHT BEFORE :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

SOUNDS GOOD HOMIE


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## Pumpkin Escobar (Sep 21, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

:biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

*living the low life should be coming to our picnic in april 26, so hopefully everyone can come early and get a good spot. and just remember just bring your appetites. *


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

TTT
:biggrin:


----------



## salz65imp (Feb 2, 2008)

you can count on me bro to bring my 20X20 ft. tent and my tables!  See you there!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Big Up's to Traffic CC

can't wait!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

Big ups to Gangs to Grace see you there Alex


----------



## Pumpkin Escobar (Sep 21, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

TTT
IS THERE AN EARLY BIRD SPECIAL?J/K SEE YOU THERE


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

*TRAFFIC CAR CLUB WANTS TO INVITE ALL CAR CLUBS AND RIDERS TO COME JOIN US FOR OUR ANNUAL PICNIC. THE PICNIC WILL BE ON SUNDAY APRIL 26TH AT BONELLI PARK IN POMONA/SAN DIMAS. SHOW UP EARLY TO GET A GOOD SPOT. HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE OUT THERE, BRING THE FAMILY THIS SHOULD BE GOOD DAY OUT IN THE SUN. THERE WILL BE PLENTY OF FOOD AND DRINKS, EVERYTHING WILL BE PROVIDED BY TRAFFIC CAR CLUB! *


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Jan 27 2009, 08:33 AM~12827551
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>x 2 :thumbsup: :wave:*


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Dec 17 2008, 06:18 PM~12458964
> *:biggrin: TRAFFIC CAR CLUB WANTS TO INVITE ALL CAR CLUBS AND RIDERS TO COME JOIN US FOR OUR ANNUAL  PICNIC.  THE PICNIC WILL BE ON SUNDAY APRIL 26TH AT BONELLI PARK IN POMONA/SAN DIMAS.  SHOW UP EARLY TO GET A GOOD SPOT. HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE OUT THERE, BRING THE FAMILY THIS SHOULD BE GOOD DAY OUT IN THE SUN. THERE WILL BE PLENTY OF FOOD AND DRINKS, EVERYTHING WILL BE PROVIDED BY TRAFFIC CAR CLUB!    :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

LIVING THE LOW LIFE WILL BE AT OUR PICNIC TOO. :thumbsup:


----------



## LATINSTYLE67 (Nov 16, 2007)

LATIN STYLE C.C. WILL BE THERE!!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LATINSTYLE67_@Jan 30 2009, 09:14 PM~12863360
> *SOUNDS GOOD HOMIES. JUST REMEMBER TO BRING YOUR APPETITES. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:*


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Jan 27 2009, 09:33 AM~12827551
> *Now that's bad ass giving back to the Low Rider community. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: </span>*


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

This Picnic is for all of you that supported us,, and the lowrider movement!!!!!!
JUST BRING UR UMMMMM>>> HUNGRY STOMACHS


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@Feb 2 2009, 08:38 PM~12887549
> *Now that's bad ass giving back to the Low Rider community.</span> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: </span>
> *


thank's jaime :wave:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

TTT!  :biggrin:


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

PREMIER CAR CLUB PRESENTS:, 'COMMUNITY CAR SHOW' IN PANORAMA CITY

Suscribirse | Enviar por correo | Imprimir 
TOPFAN Ayer, 11:19 PM | | Publicado: #1 

PREMIER

Mensajes: 2,578
Registrado: Aug 2002
Desde: 'WHERE QUALITY IS PREFFERED OVER QUANTITY"




PREMIER IS PROUD TO CO-SPONSOR 

THE CITY OF LOS ANGELES
DEPARTMENT OF RECREATION AND PARKS

'PANORAMA RECREATION CENTER COMMUNITY CAR SHOW'

THIS EVENT WILL TAKE PLACE ON 

SATURDAY APRIL 18, 2009 

PANORAMA RECREATION CENTER 
8600 Hazeltine Ave.
Panorama City, CA 91402

CLICK ON LINK FOR INFO ON PARK

http://www.laparks.org/dos/reccenter/facility/panoramaRC.htm


PLEASE CONTACT ABEL PEREZ FOR ANY INFO @ (818) 756-8189





FLIER TO FOLLOW, SO PUT THIS ON YOUR CALENDER.......


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave: Mark and the rest of TRAFFIC cc. Stay  from Vic & Vic Jr UCE Stockton.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

HELLO TO YOU TOO VIC & LIL VIC. AND THE REST OF UCE. THANKS FOR STOPPING BY. :wave:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

DON'T FORGET THE PIC NIC


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Feb 14 2009, 07:57 PM~13004767
> *DON'T FORGET THE PIC NIC
> 
> 
> ...


 :werd: :nicoderm:


----------



## Pumpkin Escobar (Sep 21, 2008)

:buttkick: Cracker-LAC may be ready by then.


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

THAT'S A PERFECT NAME :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pumpkin Escobar_@Feb 16 2009, 08:09 PM~13021519
> *:buttkick: Cracker-LAC may be ready by then.
> *


 :0 :rant: :nicoderm: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

ill be there....


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Feb 16 2009, 08:58 PM~13022261
> *ill be there....
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pumpkin Escobar_@Feb 16 2009, 07:09 PM~13021519
> *:buttkick: Cracker-LAC may be ready by then.
> *


 hno: I HOPE MINES READY BY THEN :banghead:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Feb 16 2009, 08:03 PM~13022345
> *hno: I HOPE MINES READY BY THEN :banghead:
> *


   hno:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

TTT!  :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

TTT!


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup: HELL YEAH!! :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

i hope u guys can make our show
















:biggrin:  :cheesy: :0


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

ima try to make it out there this time


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

CLASSIC STYLE WILL BE THERE


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Feb 23 2009, 12:15 AM~13083088
> *CLASSIC STYLE WILL BE THERE
> *



Welcome Classic Style :wave: :wave:


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 25, 2008)

Looking forward to it, as always you know we will be there....

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

*TTT!*


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Boogieman_@Feb 23 2009, 12:03 PM~13086128
> *Looking forward to it, as always you know we will be there....
> 
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


ELUSIVE see you there


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Boogieman_@Feb 26 2009, 02:42 PM~13120168
> *TTT
> *


x2


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

:biggrin: COME GET UR GRUB ON :biggrin:


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

DON'T FOGET


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Mar 3 2009, 09:40 PM~13172708
> *DON'T FOGET
> 
> 
> ...


DON'T FORGET TO LEAVE BAR-BQ AT HOME JUST BRING YOUR APPETITE :cheesy: :wave:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU+Mar 3 2009, 09:40 PM~13172708-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X'2


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

:biggrin: :tongue:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

TTT!


----------



## bulletproof (Jan 28, 2008)

TTT !!!!


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

* TRAFFIC CAR CLUB WANTS TO INVITE ALL CAR CLUBS AND RIDERS TO COME JOIN US FOR OUR ANNUAL PICNIC. THE PICNIC WILL BE ON SUNDAY APRIL 26TH AT BONELLI PARK IN POMONA/SAN DIMAS. SHOW UP EARLY TO GET A GOOD SPOT. HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE OUT THERE, BRING THE FAMILY THIS SHOULD BE GOOD DAY OUT IN THE SUN. THERE WILL BE PLENTY OF FOOD AND DRINKS, EVERYTHING WILL BE PROVIDED BY TRAFFIC CAR CLUB! * :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

DON'T FOGET THE PIC NIC. IT'S BBQ TIME


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:uh: :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

SuspectS will be there. :thumbsup: My kids had fun that day.


----------



## GCORONA53 (Nov 12, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jan 19 2009, 11:28 PM~12756807
> *living the low life should be coming to our picnic in april 26, so hopefully everyone can come early and get a good spot. and just remember just bring your appetites. :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

TTT


----------



## bulletproof (Jan 28, 2008)

TTT


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)

PM ME FOR MORE INFO OR PRE-REG FORMS

LORI

:thumbsup: PRE- REG TODAY :thumbsup:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jan 19 2009, 11:28 PM~12756807
> *living the low life should be coming to our picnic in april 26, so hopefully everyone can come early and get a good spot. and just remember just bring your appetites. :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


   Man and my shit looks the same way.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Mar 20 2009, 01:05 PM~13337599
> *   Man and my shit looks the same way.
> *


 :uh: :0  :nicoderm:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Mar 20 2009, 06:59 PM~13341062
> *:uh:  :0    :nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Mar 20 2009, 12:05 PM~13337599
> *   Man and my shit looks the same way.
> *



:uh: :uh:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Mar 3 2009, 09:40 PM~13172708
> *DON'T FOGET
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)




----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

TTT! :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

I'm down to attend this event because TRAFFIC CC members are the hosts with the most. :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Mar 25 2009, 12:11 AM~13382208
> *I'm down to attend this event because TRAFFIC CC members are the hosts with the most. :biggrin:
> *


:0


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)




----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

*April 26th is just rite around the corner
to get ur GRUB on *


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## JRSLOLO65 (Jun 7, 2007)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

damn i wont be able to bust my rag out at this picnic  but i still will be there


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

TTT!


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Apr 1 2009, 12:32 PM~13454903
> *April 26th is just rite around the corner
> to get ur GRUB on
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

NO FLYER YET HOMIES?


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 6 2009, 04:56 PM~13499660
> *NO FLYER YET HOMIES?
> *


NO FLYER, JUST WORD OF MOUTH :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Apr 6 2009, 07:58 PM~13501904
> *NO FLYER, JUST WORD OF MOUTH :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Apr 7 2009, 11:20 PM~13514458
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

ALMOST TIME U KNOW WE WILL BE THERE AGAIN CONSAFOS CAR CLUB :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

IM READY,WINTER IS TOOO LONG ITS TIME TO RIDE TO THE OLDIES


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

STREETLOW willl be there.


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

ROYAL IMAGE CC WILL BE THERE GOOD FUN GOOD FOOD AND ALWAYS GOOD TIMES SEE U THERE MARK :biggrin:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

IT'S ALMOST TIME . :biggrin:


----------



## GCORONA53 (Nov 12, 2008)

:biggrin: see you there memo


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Apr 9 2009, 08:24 PM~13533364
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CALISTYLECERTIFIED (Aug 16, 2008)

CALI STYLE LOW RIDERS WILL BE THERE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CALISTYLECERTIFIED_@Apr 10 2009, 05:13 PM~13541663
> *CALI STYLE LOW RIDERS WILL BE THERE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Apr 9 2009, 08:24 PM~13533364
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Were Ready!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

2 WEEKS AWAY RIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

*WILL BE THERE AT 7:00AM *


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

TTT


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Apr 13 2009, 11:36 AM~13561511
> *WILL BE THERE AT 7:00AM
> *


what up mark can u give me some directions :biggrin: thanks COOK1970


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

*5 FRWY SOUTH 210 EAST 57 SOUTH VIA VERDE EXIT MAKE A LEFT OVER THE FRWY THAT WILL TAKE YOU STRIEGHT IN TO THE PARK*


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Apr 13 2009, 11:40 PM~13569440
> * 5 FRWY SOUTH 210 EAST 57 SOUTH VIA VERDE EXIT MAKE A LEFT OVER THE FRWY THAT WILL TAKE YOU STRIEGHT IN TO THE PARK
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

hey carlos looking forward to seeing down here. we'll have a few drinks together.are you bringing the seventy down


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

what up? aint nobody


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

TTT! :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Apr 14 2009, 12:15 AM~13569695
> *what up? aint nobody
> *


Not much Mark how you doing?


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

IT'S GETTING CLOSER


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Apr 15 2009, 04:55 PM~13587096
> *IT'S GETTING CLOSER
> 
> 
> ...



OH YES IT IS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Apr 15 2009, 05:29 PM~13587403
> *OH YES IT IS  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Apr 14 2009, 12:13 AM~13569680
> *hey carlos looking forward to seeing down here. we'll have a few drinks together.are you bringing the seventy down
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: :biggrin: those are the plans GOD willling


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Apr 13 2009, 11:36 AM~13561511
> *WILL BE THERE AT 7:00AM
> *


so u guys gunna be there at that time, is that the time every one is supposed to show up?


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Apr 15 2009, 04:55 PM~13587096
> *IT'S GETTING CLOSER
> 
> 
> ...


ARE WE THERE YET :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EZUP62_@Apr 15 2009, 11:43 PM~13591665
> *so u guys gunna be there at that time, is that the time every one is supposed to show up?
> *


HOW'S THE RAG COMING ALONG???


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Apr 16 2009, 06:42 PM~13599217
> *ARE WE THERE YET :biggrin:
> *


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

somos pocos............pero familia
we'll be there to rep :biggrin:


----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

ttt :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

Its almost here :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

U Know the BIG "E" Will be in the Building!!!!

Looks like its gonna be a nice day too!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

take pleanty of pics n post them up 4 those of us da can't make it


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## Pumpkin Escobar (Sep 21, 2008)

Damn...We are getting Car Show Hi-Jacked on our own post. :twak:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## MRPRIDECXC (Jan 25, 2008)

See you on sunday TRAFFIC c.c :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MRPRIDECXC_@Apr 20 2009, 09:17 PM~13637731
> *
> 
> 
> ...


COOL TRY TO GET THERE EARLY TO GET A GOOD SPOT.


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

hey Traffic HD (jesse) are you going?
let me know i might take a swing by. . .


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Apr 16 2009, 09:34 PM~13601571
> *HOW'S THE RAG COMING ALONG???
> *


WASSUP, SHIT I WISH IT WAS DONE ALREADY, I GOT EVERYTHING READY JUST WAITING ON FLACO AND THE TAPICERO TO STEP IT UP, HE TOLD ME IT WAS GUNNA BE DONE WEEKS AGO BUT YOU HAVE SEEN IT, ITS ALLOT OF WORK THAT HE HAS DONE, BUT NOT WHERE HE SAID IT WOULD BE, U WERE THERE WHEN HE SAID IT WOULD BE DONE FOR THE PICNIC TAMBIEN LOUIE :dunno: :ugh: BUT WE WILL SEE WASSUP WHEN ITS DONE ILL BE HAPPY


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G'EYES BANDIT (Jan 11, 2008)

Tu SSSSSSAVESSSSS Que Los "STYLISTICS" Will Be There Homies  Hey Joe Dont Forget To Bring It


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:0 SOUNDS GOOD!! :biggrin:


----------



## 1970 (Feb 19, 2006)

LOST ANGELS CC will be there


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2009)




----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

One more week :biggrin:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Apr 21 2009, 09:24 PM~13649794
> *One more week :biggrin:
> *


5 more days HOMIE


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Apr 21 2009, 08:42 PM~13650013
> *5 more days  HOMIE
> *


 Whats up Steve :wave:


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1970_@Apr 21 2009, 06:23 PM~13647979
> *LOST ANGELS CC will be there
> *


Sounds good, See you there :biggrin:


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1970_@Apr 21 2009, 07:23 PM~13647979
> *LOST ANGELS CC will be there
> *


COOL SEE U THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)

u no the big M will b there :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## DISTINGUISHED1 (May 2, 2006)

will be there!!!!!!!


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2009)

HEY MARK WHAT TIME YOU THINK IS A GOOD TIME TO ROLL IN, I KNOW IT'S GOING TO BE PACKED?


----------



## RI82REGAL (Dec 3, 2008)

4 MORE DAYS ROYAL IMAGE C.C. WILL BE THERE


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Apr 22 2009, 09:01 PM~13661964
> *HEY MARK WHAT TIME YOU THINK IS A GOOD TIME TO ROLL IN, I KNOW IT'S GOING TO BE PACKED?
> *


EARLY IF YOU WHANT TO GET A GOOD SPOT.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Apr 22 2009, 09:47 PM~13662552
> *EARLY IF YOU WHANT TO GET A GOOD SPOT.
> *


X2 SAL SEE YOU THERE :wave:


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Apr 22 2009, 09:52 PM~13662616
> *X2 SAL SEE YOU THERE :wave:
> *


RIGHT ON MARK, JUST WONDERING CAUSE THE FELLAS FROM PICO ARE COMING, I HAVE TO SEE WHAT TIME THE PARQUE OPENS THAT DAY. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2009)

:h5:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

ORDERED THE MEAT ALREADY, 200 POUNDS OF CARNESADA, 100 POUNDS OF CHICKEN, AND HOT DOGS, LOTS OF SODAS, ICED TEA, WATER AND MY MEMBERS ARE BRINGING WONDERFUL SIDE DISHES.
AND WE HOPE EVERYONE ENJOYS THEMSELVES . WE LOOK FOWARD TO SEEING ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS SUNDAY.  :wave:


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Apr 22 2009, 10:00 PM~13662702
> *ORDERED THE MEAT ALREADY, 200 POUNDS OF CARNESADA, 100 POUNDS OF CHICKEN, AND HOT DOGS, LOTS OF SODAS, ICED TEA, WATER AND MY MEMBERS ARE BRINGING WONDERFUL SIDE DISHES.
> AND WE HOPE EVERYONE ENJOYS THEMSELVES . WE LOOK FOWARD TO SEEING ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS SUNDAY.  :wave:
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Apr 22 2009, 10:00 PM~13662702
> *ORDERED THE MEAT ALREADY, 200 POUNDS OF CARNESADA, 100 POUNDS OF CHICKEN, AND HOT DOGS, LOTS OF SODAS, ICED TEA, WATER AND MY MEMBERS ARE BRINGING WONDERFUL SIDE DISHES.
> AND WE HOPE EVERYONE ENJOYS THEMSELVES . WE LOOK FOWARD TO SEEING ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS SUNDAY.  :wave:
> *










already on my way :biggrin: save me a spot mark


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Apr 22 2009, 10:46 PM~13663244
> *
> 
> 
> ...


COOL CARLOS LOVE THAT 70 SHOW


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Apr 22 2009, 10:53 PM~13663309
> *COOL CARLOS LOVE THAT 70 SHOW
> *


THANKS MARK SEE U ON SUNDAY


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Apr 22 2009, 10:00 PM~13662702
> *ORDERED THE MEAT ALREADY, 200 POUNDS OF CARNESADA, 100 POUNDS OF CHICKEN, AND HOT DOGS, LOTS OF SODAS, ICED TEA, WATER AND MY MEMBERS ARE BRINGING WONDERFUL SIDE DISHES.
> AND WE HOPE EVERYONE ENJOYS THEMSELVES . WE LOOK FOWARD TO SEEING ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS SUNDAY.  :wave:
> *


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Apr 22 2009, 10:46 PM~13663244
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 
:thumbsup: 
:nicoderm:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

On easter Sunday our homie from Impalas cc Bongi, had a stroke. He went to the hospital and had what I heard was 14 more back to back. Needless to say our homie isnt doing well, matter of fact he has a machine breathing for him and its just a matter of time until he leaves us . This Sunday April 26th The modesto chapter of the Impalas will be having a show and shine at the Mervyns parking lot on Mchenry blvd. 10am - 2pm to help Bongi's family with some of the expenses. If you are unable to attend and would like to make a donation contact KIKI AND MONETTE CELL 209-595-1435 HOME 209-543-0187 Thank You

Here is a picture of our homie Bongi








This is a bother from Impalas Car Club up north, met these guys they are real good people they were coming to our picnic. But things happen, we hope everything goes good with him and his recovery but we know times are hard right now, and his family needs our support. We will be passing around a collection for him, and trino will be taking it back to him. We ask for change, money that folds, everything will be appreciated on behalf of Traffic we would like to thank you for your support. :angel: :angel:


----------



## dj mateo (Apr 21, 2009)

come hit me up when u see me at the park mark u know whats up i'll kick down!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dj mateo_@Apr 23 2009, 02:07 PM~13668581
> *come hit me up when u see me at the park mark u know whats up i'll kick down!!!
> *


thank's mateo


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Apr 23 2009, 01:37 PM~13668352
> *On easter Sunday our homie from Impalas cc Bongi, had a stroke. He went to the hospital and had what I heard was 14 more back to back. Needless to say our homie isnt doing well, matter of fact he has a machine breathing for him and its just a matter of time until he leaves us . This Sunday April 26th The modesto chapter of the Impalas will be having a show and shine at the Mervyns parking lot on Mchenry blvd. 10am - 2pm to help Bongi's family with some of the expenses. If you are unable to attend and would like to make a donation contact KIKI AND MONETTE CELL 209-595-1435 HOME 209-543-0187 Thank You
> 
> Here is a picture of our homie Bongi
> ...


GOOD LOOKING OUT TRAFFIC CC


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Apr 23 2009, 12:37 PM~13668352
> *On easter Sunday our homie from Impalas cc Bongi, had a stroke. He went to the hospital and had what I heard was 14 more back to back. Needless to say our homie isnt doing well, matter of fact he has a machine breathing for him and its just a matter of time until he leaves us . This Sunday April 26th The modesto chapter of the Impalas will be having a show and shine at the Mervyns parking lot on Mchenry blvd. 10am - 2pm to help Bongi's family with some of the expenses. If you are unable to attend and would like to make a donation contact KIKI AND MONETTE CELL 209-595-1435 HOME 209-543-0187 Thank You
> 
> Here is a picture of our homie Bongi
> ...


THANK YOU TRAFFIC FOR THE SUPPORT I KNOW IF BONGI WAS ABLE TO SEE THE LOVE HES GETTING IT WOULD BRING TEARS TO HIS EYES THANK YOU FROM IMPALAS C.C


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

hno: hno: hno:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

GOODTIMES C.C WILL BE THERE


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Apr 23 2009, 09:04 PM~13672932
> *:biggrin:
> *


cool :wave:


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

im gunna be there bright and early to make sure i get a seat right next to the grill :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

good luck guys....i wont be able to make it to this event but i will be their for your guys show in Nov


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

Dukes Pasadena will be up in the house :biggrin:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

TTT FOR A KICK BACK DAY CONSAFOS


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Apr 22 2009, 10:00 PM~13662702
> *ORDERED THE MEAT ALREADY, 200 POUNDS OF CARNESADA, 100 POUNDS OF CHICKEN, AND HOT DOGS, LOTS OF SODAS, ICED TEA, WATER AND MY MEMBERS ARE BRINGING WONDERFUL SIDE DISHES.
> AND WE HOPE EVERYONE ENJOYS THEMSELVES . WE LOOK FOWARD TO SEEING ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS SUNDAY.  :wave:
> *


gona tell my wife not to cook for me for the next two days :biggrin: we will also bring some carne to add for the bbq


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 24 2009, 01:13 PM~13679336
> *gona tell my wife not to cook for me for the next two days  :biggrin: we will also bring some carne to add for the bbq
> *


THANKS SERGIO BUT JUST BRING YOUR APPETITES.AND THANKS FOR YOU SUPPORT. :wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 24 2009, 02:43 AM~13674984
> *good luck guys....i wont be able to make it to this event but i will be their for your guys show in Nov
> *


COOL HUMBERTO. SEE YOU IN NOV. BUT PROBABLY SOONER


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

IS EVERY ONE READY FOR


----------



## IMPALA LOCO (Sep 25, 2007)

HOW DO I GET THERE FROM THE POMONA SWAT MEET?


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

GO DOWN FAIRPLEX MAKE A RIGHT ON VIA VERDE AND GO ALL THE WAY TO THE PARK IT WILL BE IN THE EAST SHORES


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## IMPALA LOCO (Sep 25, 2007)

THANKS


----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM (Sep 12, 2006)

Is this the correct address?

Bonelli Park
120 Via Verde
San Dimas, CA 91773


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 24 2009, 10:09 PM~13683611
> *
> *


 :wave: JESSE


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INEEDAFREAK.COM_@Apr 24 2009, 10:13 PM~13683646
> *Is this the correct address?
> 
> Bonelli Park
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## concretetom (Mar 2, 2008)

:biggrin: see you manana mark,will be there about 5,it looks like we are not going to take are cars,i will go strait to your house so see you there brother. :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INEEDAFREAK.COM_@Apr 24 2009, 10:13 PM~13683646
> *Is this the correct address?
> 
> Bonelli Park
> ...



:nicoderm:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by concretetom_@Apr 24 2009, 10:53 PM~13683955
> *:biggrin: see you manana mark,will be there about 5,it looks like we are not going to take are cars,i will go strait to your house so see you there brother. :biggrin:
> *


cool tom have a safe trip bro


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

INEEDAFREAK.COM
are you coming


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

:wave: ROYAL IMAGE CC WILL BE THERE NICE DAY TO TEST DRIVE THE BOAT TO GET IT READY 4 THE SUMMER :biggrin:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

I'll be there early, I'll be at the lake fishing!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

ill be there sleeping ! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.HATERZ~EDITION (Mar 23, 2003)

We Will be there


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

I WILL BE THERE IN 6 HOURS :biggrin:


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

*SORRY I COULDNT MAKE IT AGAIN! BUT WE DIDNT HAVE A RIDE OVER THERE SORRY AGAIN! *


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiG GiO_@Apr 26 2009, 09:11 AM~13692823
> *SORRY I COULDNT MAKE IT AGAIN! BUT WE DIDNT HAVE A RIDE OVER THERE SORRY AGAIN!
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

Hey Mark thanks to you and all of Traffic c.c. once again you guys put together a nice event. now its on to the the next Traffic event in Upland. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by supreme82_@Apr 26 2009, 02:44 PM~13694228
> *Hey Mark thanks to you and all of Traffic c.c. once again you guys put together a nice event. now its on to the the next Traffic event in Upland.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


pics??


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Well No Fish!! But I did walk away with a new stereo!! 

Thanks Traffic!! It was a great time!! Good to see all the homies kicking it together having a good time... And even the Police were cool!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks to TRAFFIC CC for a great show, venue, and the food was good! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

united styles had a firme time


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Rollerz Only South County,CA would like to Thank TRAFFIC CC and their families for all their hard work in putting up a *GREAT* picnic for everybody


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

* A BIG THANKS TO THE TRAFFIC FAMILY FOR PUTTING ON A GREAT PICNIC! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

We would like to thank all clubs and solo riders that came out to support us on this beautiful day. We hope everyone enjoyed the food and had a good time. And thanks for the donations for our brother from Impalas Car Club Bongi. May he be in our prayers tonight. :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

I would like to thank all of my Traffic Family. First of all, the girls and their great side dishes, they were delicious. And all the guys for taking turns on the B.B.Q. And thank our newest member Trino for taking the trip to kick it with his new family. And i would also like to thank Jerry and Mike from Arizona for making the trip down to.  :thumbsup: :wave: :h5:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Apr 26 2009, 07:09 PM~13696449
> *We would like to thank all clubs and solo riders that came out to support us on this beautiful day. We hope everyone enjoyed the food and had a good time. And thanks for the donations for our brother from Impalas Car Club Bongi. May he be in our prayers tonight. :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


THANK YOU TO EVERY ONE FOR ALL THE HELP ON THE GRILL AND ON PICKING UP.


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

plumjuc, TRAFFIC 58

ROYAL IMAGE HAD A GOOD TIME HANGING OUT WITH THE BIG TRAFFIC CC CANT WAIAT FOR YOUR SHOW IN UPLAND :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

GOOD TURN OUT. HAD A GOOD TIME. THANKS TRAFFIC C.C. GOOD FOOD, GOOD ATTITUDES, GREAT PEOPLE :thumbsup:




















:nicoderm:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

I would like to thank Traffic C.C. for the good time & the great food.
A special thank to Mark for the great prize I got :thumbsup: See you at your show


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## pimpala_64 (Aug 7, 2008)

hey thanx for everything traffic-homies! see you guys next time! :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## Gotti_Ohana_CC (Nov 15, 2008)

Hey Traffic just wanted to give you a big GRACIAS for another awesome event. Its events like this that make lowridin a strong brotherhood.....TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Apr 26 2009, 07:09 PM~13696449
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>X2*


----------



## pimpala_64 (Aug 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Apr 26 2009, 07:06 PM~13697159
> *  GOOD TURN OUT. HAD A GOOD TIME. THANKS TRAFFIC C.C.  GOOD FOOD, GOOD ATTITUDES, GREAT PEOPLE  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Apr 26 2009, 08:06 PM~13697159
> *  GOOD TURN OUT. HAD A GOOD TIME. THANKS TRAFFIC C.C.  GOOD FOOD, GOOD ATTITUDES, GREAT PEOPLE  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK YOU GUYS FOR COMING DOWN FOR THE PICNIC. YOU BROUGHT SOME BEAUTIFUL CARS. SEE YOU SOON CARLOS


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you traffic for a great picnic good food and GOODTIMES


----------



## dannys64 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Apr 26 2009, 09:13 PM~13698024
> *:biggrin: X2
> *


when "s the next shou


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Had agood time out there thank you TRAFFIC. Good timing we even had a chance to go to the Swapmeet to pick up some goodies for my wifes 49 trokita.


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

Thank you to Mark and Traffic CC for a great time! I'm putting photos up on my site as I type!


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59+Apr 26 2009, 09:53 PM~13698533-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 THANKS FOR MAKIN IT OUT JAE :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Apr 26 2009, 09:53 PM~13698533
> *Had agood time out there thank you TRAFFIC. Good timing we even had a chance to go to the Swapmeet to pick up some goodies for my wifes 49 trokita.
> *


THANK'S FOR YOUR COVERAGE LOWRIDER AND STREETLOW MUCH LOVE TRAFFIC :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Apr 26 2009, 09:57 PM~13698578
> *:biggrin: THANKS FOR MAKIN THE TRIP :thumbsup:
> :0 THANKS FOR MAKIN IT OUT JAE :thumbsup:
> *


X2 YOU GUYS MAKE MAGIC WITH YOUR CAMERAS :worship:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

Mark CONGRATS on a great turn out!!! One of these days I WILL MAKE it there!!!


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Apr 26 2009, 10:02 PM~13698625
> *X2 YOU GUYS MAKE MAGIC WITH YOUR CAMERAS :worship:
> *


@Mark ~ you guys make my job easy with your beautiful cars!   

@Memo ~ I had to hike up the hill, my taxi never came for me! :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

united styles had a firme time     
[/quote]

Had a blast Traffic!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> united styles had a firme time


Had a blast Traffic!!!!! :biggrin:
[/quote]


THANKS FOR THE SUPRISE VISIT RUTHIE! GLAD TO HAVE MET YOU AND LOOK FORWARD TO SEEING YOU NOVEMBER 8TH! :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :h5: :wave: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> Had a blast Traffic!!!!! :biggrin:


THANKS FOR THE SUPRISE VISIT RUTHIE! GLAD TO HAVE MET YOU AND LOOK FORWARD TO SEEING YOU NOVEMBER 8TH! :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :h5: :wave: :thumbsup: uffin:
[/quote]

It was my pleasure to have met you J Rock, it was a very good turn out. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Apr 26 2009, 10:08 PM~13698692
> *@Mark ~ you guys make my job easy with your beautiful cars!
> 
> @Memo ~ I had to hike up the hill, my taxi never came for me!  :biggrin:
> ...


THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT JAE LOOKING BAD ASS MEMO  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> united styles had a firme time


Had a blast Traffic!!!!! :biggrin:
[/quote]
:0 :0


----------



## MR.HATERZ~EDITION (Mar 23, 2003)

Thanks Traffic!!!!!! This was the BEST picnic I have been too. :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.HATERZ~EDITION_@Apr 26 2009, 10:46 PM~13699053
> *Thanks Traffic!!!!!! This was the BEST picnic I have been too.  :yes:  :yes:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WE'RE HAPPY YOU GUYS ENJOYED THE PICNIC


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.HATERZ~EDITION_@Apr 26 2009, 10:46 PM~13699053
> *Thanks Traffic!!!!!! This was the BEST picnic I have been too.  :yes:  :yes:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2!!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Apr 26 2009, 10:57 PM~13699163
> *X2!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Good Ass PICS!!!!


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

WE HAD A GOOD TIME MARK THANKS FOR THE GOOD FOOD.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 26 2009, 10:07 PM~13698676
> *Mark CONGRATS on a great turn out!!! One of these days I WILL MAKE it there!!!
> *


THANK'S SOUNDS GOOD RALPH :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 909 MAJESTICS_@Apr 26 2009, 11:03 PM~13699221
> *WE HAD A GOOD TIME MARK THANKS FOR THE GOOD FOOD.
> *


THANK'S FOR YOUR SUPPORT AND GLAD YOU HAD A GOOD TIME


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Apr 26 2009, 11:05 PM~13699242
> *THANK'S SOUNDS GOOD RALPH :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: whats up Traffic Dukes Pasadena had a great time kicking it with all the homeys thanks to all


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

:biggrin: ELUSIVE cc had a real good time yesterday!


----------



## dj mateo (Apr 21, 2009)

thanks traffic cc thats how its supposed to go down in so cal show everybody how a real cc does from the streets to the show to tv ,mags even up north,DAMN get down THANKS from [email protected]!!!!


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

Good get-together! Damn, there were some nice rides there and the weather was perfect. Good job Traffic! :cheesy: 

Jae, I didn't see you there! :angry: 



-V-


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Bad Ass Picnic again.... Big ups to the Traffic Familia for the Great Hospitality.

It was a beautiful day for A Picnic!!

Cant wait for the Show 

.... With the Cutty Finally!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Apr 27 2009, 09:03 AM~13701621
> *Bad Ass Picnic again.... Big ups to the Traffic Familia for the Great Hospitality.
> 
> It was a beautiful day for A Picnic!!
> ...


albert


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

WE HAD A GREAT TIME OUT THERE,,THANKS TRAFFIC CC


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Apr 27 2009, 08:16 AM~13701747
> *albert
> *


What up Mark!!! :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Apr 27 2009, 10:14 AM~13702516
> *WE HAD A GREAT TIME OUT THERE,,THANKS TRAFFIC CC
> 
> 
> *


  big rich thank's for your support majestics L.A


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Apr 27 2009, 08:46 AM~13701465
> *Good get-together!  Damn, there were some nice rides there and the weather was perfect.  Good job Traffic!  :cheesy:
> 
> Jae, I didn't see you there!  :angry:
> ...


Volo, I was there from about 1 - 4pm. What time were you there?


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Thanks for the hospitality TRAFFIC C.C. you guys really set the bar as far as what a picnic should be about... We have been to a lot of picnics and this one has to be right up there with the best if not the best. Thanks for the food and welcoming us to your picnic. 
ELUSIVE C.C. INLAND EMPIRE had a great time. 

Big Jesse
Pres. 

ELUSIVE C.C. INLAND EMPIRE


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

HEY JAE THANK'S FOR THE LOVE. SEE YOU SOONER THAN LATER :wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGJ77MC_@Apr 27 2009, 11:01 AM~13703101
> *Thanks for the hospitality TRAFFIC C.C.  you guys really set the bar as far as what a picnic should be about...  We have been to a lot of picnics and this one has to be right up there with the best if not the best.  Thanks for the food and welcoming us to your picnic.
> ELUSIVE C.C. INLAND EMPIRE had a great time.
> 
> ...


THANK'S JESSE FOR YOUR SUPPORT ELUSIVE SEE YOU GUYS SOON :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Apr 27 2009, 10:46 AM~13702937
> *What up Mark!!! :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


JUST RIGHT HERE ALBERT RECOUPING FROM YESTERDAY. BIG UPS TO THE ELITE FAMILY :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

Just want give you guys a BIG THANK YOU we had a goodtime..... 

Stairway to Heaven
Lifestyle C.C


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by supreme82_@Apr 26 2009, 02:44 PM~13694228
> *Hey Mark thanks to you and all of Traffic c.c. once again you guys put together a nice event. now its on to the the next Traffic event in Upland.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


NO THANK YOU BRO WITH OUT ALL THE SUPPORT AND LOVE FROM ALL THE CULBS IT WOULD NOT BE POSSIBLE WE APPRECIATE AND ARE JUST TRYING TO GIVE THE LOVE BACK TO ALL THE LOWRIDING COMMUNITY ON BEHALF OF TRAFFIC CAR CLUB


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Apr 27 2009, 10:20 AM~13703317
> *JUST RIGHT HERE ALBERT RECOUPING FROM YESTERDAY. BIG UPS  TO THE ELITE FAMILY :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


I Hear ya bro, Being there @ 6am, staying the WHOLE day, and goin str8 to Hermosa Beach to Dj killed me... Im dying over here...lol

hey u guys gotta move the picnin to the Noth Shore Bro, we had a picnic there a While back... HUGE Spot!! Just an Idea


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

HAD GOOD TIME FOOD WAS THE BOMB PEOPLE WERE ALL COOL THANKS TRAFFIC


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Apr 27 2009, 12:10 PM~13703778
> *I Hear ya bro, Being there @ 6am, staying the WHOLE day, and goin str8 to Hermosa Beach to Dj killed me... Im dying over here...lol
> 
> hey u guys gotta move the picnin to the Noth Shore Bro, we had a picnic there a While back... HUGE Spot!! Just an Idea
> *


  GOOD LOOKING OUT


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

*THE TRAFFIC FAMILY 2009*


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

NICE PICS STEVE GET DOWN :h5: :wave:


----------



## G'EYES BANDIT (Jan 11, 2008)

Had A Good Time Kickin Back With u Guys N Thanks For The Food N Drinks Thanx From The Big"S"


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2009)

HEY TRAFFIC THANKS FOR HAVING A BOMB ASS PICNIC SUNDAY, FOOD WAS BOMB PEOPLE WERE COOL AND WE HAD A BLAST!!!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

looks like it was a good one....maybe ill see you guys their next year


----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

TTT


----------



## JRSLOLO65 (Jun 7, 2007)

Whats up TRAFFIC!!!!! u guys threw a great picnic. TRADITION would like to thank you. The weather was perfect. The food was good.Everyone had a good time!!


----------



## 1970 (Feb 19, 2006)

LOST ANGELS CC had a great time big ups for traffic, you guys know how to throw a picnic :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JRSLOLO65+Apr 27 2009, 05:44 PM~13707396-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for your support Lost Angels.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G'EYES BANDIT_@Apr 27 2009, 02:10 PM~13705130
> *Had A Good Time Kickin Back With u Guys N Thanks For The Food N Drinks Thanx From The Big"S"
> *


Thanks Stylistics for your support. 



> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05+Apr 27 2009, 03:25 PM~13705979-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Humberto


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

HAD A GOODTIME OUT THERE, UPLOADING MY PICS


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

seems I miss out but I'll be there 4 da show


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 27 2009, 08:17 PM~13709636
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICE PICS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 27 2009, 08:22 PM~13709715
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Apr 27 2009, 09:50 AM~13702984
> *Volo, I was there from about 1 - 4pm. What time were you there?
> *


Ah damn... I think I left right about 1pm... lol :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Apr 26 2009, 10:08 PM~13698692
> *@Mark ~ you guys make my job easy with your beautiful cars!
> 
> @Memo ~ I had to hike up the hill, my taxi never came for me!  :biggrin:
> ...


 :0 :uh: :ugh: TOP NOTCH CAMERA WORK JAE :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Apr 27 2009, 08:36 PM~13709987
> *Ah damn... I think I left right about 1pm...  lol  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 I DIDN'T SEE YOU EITHER VOLO


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 27 2009, 08:25 PM~13709781
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Should have sayed whats up doggie....I was next to the 61.... :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@Apr 27 2009, 09:34 PM~13711741
> *Should have sayed whats up doggie....I was next to the 61.... :biggrin:
> *



THATS WHAT BRANDON AND THE OTHER PETE BOTH SAID. NEXT TIME


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

MARK AND ALL TRAFFIC MEMBERS...YOU GUYS KNOW HOW TO MAKE PEOPLE FEEL RIGHT AT HOME THANK YOU FOR THE GOOD TIME ME AND MY HOMIES HAD AT YOU PICNIC  SEE YOU IN NOVEMBER( UPLAND ):biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2009)

DAMMMIT I THOUGHT THAT WAS HER AND I DIDN'T SAY HI 


:twak:


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

> [/quote
> 
> i had hell of a good time there homies. i got caught in this pic rolling through the show


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Apr 27 2009, 08:04 PM~13710473
> *:0 I DIDN'T SEE YOU EITHER VOLO
> *


I saw you when I first rolled in, but you far away...

It was a good get-together Memo!


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 27 2009, 10:38 PM~13711791
> *THATS WHAT BRANDON AND THE OTHER PETE BOTH SAID. NEXT TIME
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

CONSAFOS HAD A GOOD TIME :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Apr 28 2009, 08:03 AM~13714470
> *CONSAFOS HAD A GOOD TIME :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Apr 27 2009, 10:47 PM~13711924
> *
> 
> 
> ...


There is always a next time


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Apr 27 2009, 11:47 PM~13711924
> *
> 
> 
> ...



YOU'LL BE ABLE TO SAY HI TO RUTHIE ON NOVEMBER 8TH AT THE {4TH ANNUAL TRAFFIC CAR SHOW}!  :biggrin:


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Apr 28 2009, 11:40 AM~13716202
> *There is always a next time
> *


Ruthie i walked right by you when you were by Majestics, well like J-Rock said i have to wait till november   












j


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Apr 28 2009, 09:38 PM~13723726
> *Ruthie i walked right by you when you were by Majestics, well like J-Rock said i have to wait till november
> j
> *


That was my first time being in LA and I had a blast, I might suprise everyone again.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Apr 28 2009, 10:00 PM~13724188
> *That was my first time being in LA and I had a blast, I might suprise everyone again.
> *


YOU WERE STILL FAR FROM L.A. BUT IT WAS STILL A DRIVE FOR YOU.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> > [/quote
> >
> > i had hell of a good time there homies. i got caught in this pic rolling through the show
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2009)

THATS IT :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

Nice pictures Sal thank's


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Apr 28 2009, 10:57 PM~13725215
> *Nice pictures Sal thank's
> *


ANYTIME BROTHER


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

IT WAS A NICE SHOW FOOD WAS THE BOMB BUT VERY PACKED BUT NICE THANKS GUYS HOPE TOO SEE YOU GUYS AT ARE CRUISE NIGHT


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

Mark, I put more photos up on my site this morning.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Apr 29 2009, 07:34 AM~13727023
> *Mark, I put more photos up on my site this morning.
> *


THANK'S JAE :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

NICE PICS.... THANKS TO MARK AND TRINO FOR THE INVITE, WE HAD A GREAT TIME ......


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Apr 29 2009, 01:53 PM~13731425
> *NICE PICS.... THANKS TO MARK AND TRINO FOR THE INVITE, WE HAD A GREAT TIME ......
> *


We thank you for your support paulie


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Apr 29 2009, 02:13 PM~13731639
> *We thank you for your support paulie
> *


THANKS PAULY IT WAS GOOD SEEING THE STREETLOW FAM AGAIN GOOD LOOKING OUT,SEE U IN WATSONVILLE


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Apr 26 2009, 07:20 PM~13696589
> *I would like to thank all of my Traffic Family. First of all, the girls and their great side dishes, they were delicious. And all the guys for taking turns on the B.B.Q. And thank our newest member Trino for taking the trip to kick it with his new family. And i would also like to thank Jerry and Mike from Arizona for making the trip down to.   :thumbsup:  :wave:  :h5:
> 
> 
> ...


THANK YOU MARK PROUD TO BE PART OF THE TRAFFIC FAMILY WE HAD A GREAT TIME


----------



## dannys64 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Apr 29 2009, 02:52 PM~13732065
> *THANKS PAYLY IT WAS GOOD SEEING THE STREETLOW FAM AGAIN GOOD LOOKING OUT,SEE U IN WATSONVILLE
> *


what's up this is danny. we met at the cav show


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dannys64_@Apr 29 2009, 06:56 PM~13734742
> *what's up this is danny. we met at the cav show
> *


NOTHING MUCH BRO,JUST WORKING ON MY 58,WHAT U BEEN UP TOO?


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Apr 29 2009, 02:52 PM~13732065
> *THANKS PAULY IT WAS GOOD SEEING THE STREETLOW FAM AGAIN GOOD LOOKING OUT,SEE U IN WATSONVILLE
> *


x10


----------



## dannys64 (Apr 24, 2009)

Just working on my 64 and going to school


----------



## dannys64 (Apr 24, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:uh:


----------

